
Amazon has patented a system that would put workers in a cage, on top of a robot - jonbaer
http://www.bostonherald.com/business/business_markets/2018/09/amazon_has_patented_a_system_that_would_put_workers_in_a_cage_on
======
jesseryoung
This title (while hilarious) is entirely click-bait.

It's a system for allowing humans to go into robot only zones safely to do
manual tasks like pick up things that fell or to fix something.

------
aurizon
So now Amazon controls crane workers?

